
Hulu forecast to catch YouTube - gibsonf1
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/74ab11da-b415-11dd-8e35-0000779fd18c.html
======
kwamenum86
"The feat suggests traditional media companies can make money online without
having to cede control to Google, as the music industry did to Apple"

Well duh. The reason I think many corporate backed ventures in this this area
flounder is because they lack the start-up mentality. They start out with a
set of expectations and are usually unwilling to experiment or be flexible.
CEO Jason Kilar has done a great job convincing NBC (and others) to make their
content available in an unprecedented format. He is probably the largest
reason for their success. He is the reason Hulu rivals sites like Sidereel.

